# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  Sculpture rigging failure video

## Paul Brewin

Here is a video clip recently posted on the ListServe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSaSe2s64w0

----------


## Greg Gahagan

That is really disturbing on multiple levels. It goes without saying that heavy lifting of any type should be done by qualified companies who do this on a regular basis. When in doubt ask your PACIN listserve! There is wealth of industry experience here regarding what companies may be qualified in various locations.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Boy that just makes you cringe doesn't it?
These guys are probably city workers who are used to lifting more predictable items.

It does raise a question for me and yes you should consider this is a test .... or a contest .... or ... something - Who knows the name of the missing straps on this lift. You know where you girdle the object and tie it into the basket straps and them to each other?
After doing using the technique for many years I finally learned the actual rigging term for it about two years ago and it has apparently gone poof right out of my ageing cranium.
Tell me and I'll give you a dollar.

----------


## Kev

I'll take a guess: A belly?

----------

